# trunk mount tank will it work with this pump



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

I purchased this tank for my s4 trunk and want to mount the cooling mist pump to it . Is the cooling mist pump gravity feed. Will this setup work.



http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/tanks/409-25-gallon-sumped-tank.html


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mount pump close to the tank
Should have no problem,it's the same 
setup as I have.Just install a check valve.
Terry


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

turbo12v said:


> I purchased this tank for my s4 trunk and want to mount the cooling mist pump to it . Is the cooling mist pump gravity feed. Will this setup work.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/tanks/409-25-gallon-sumped-tank.html


Your CoolingMist pump should bolt right onto that tank without issue.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I mounted my pump in the engine bay with about 4' of hose to the jet. The tank is in the trunk. It has no problem pulling the mix that far. By mounting the pump near the tank, it has to pressure the entire run of polyhose to operating pressure when it's spraying. It will work, and probably work fine. I wouldn't unless there was absolutly no where in the engine bay to mount the pump. I also got 1/4" clear hose from Lowes to use instead of the black kind. It's rated for the pressure of my pump and I can see any air in the line if ran low.


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Brake Weight said:


> I mounted my pump in the engine bay with about 4' of hose to the jet. The tank is in the trunk. It has no problem pulling the mix that far. By mounting the pump near the tank, it has to pressure the entire run of polyhose to operating pressure when it's spraying. It will work, and probably work fine. I wouldn't unless there was absolutly no where in the engine bay to mount the pump. I also got 1/4" clear hose from Lowes to use instead of the black kind. It's rated for the pressure of my pump and I can see any air in the line if ran low.


Good point


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

These pumps are much happier pushing a column of water down a line than sucking it from the tank. Pump and tank should be positioned as close together as possible with the pump below the tank. :thumbup:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Another issue with a long run on the pressure side is 'frictional pressure loss'. Example: take a 100' run of common 5/8" water hose and hook it up and turn it on. The amount of flow at the other end is greatly reduced as compared to a 5' run. Although the same can be argued about the vacuum side, the amount of flow from the tank is probably less than gravity can feed. 

Just keep your tank higher than your pump if possible and the weight of the fluid will keep the pump primed and ready. The post pump check valve should hold back the fluid, or under a non boost idle it would pull the tank dry.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

the solenoid will also keep fluid in the line, kind of like placing your finger over the end of a straw full of fluid. My pump is higher than my tank, but Ive played with the system and even after sitting for a few hours, the fluid was right there, ready to go without anything running back into the tank.

I dont think a check valve would allow the fluid to stay in the line, but if your running a solenoid, you should be golden.

also, it is much better to have the pump closer to the nozzle if your tank is in the trunk. the fluid will come to the pump, but the pump will have to overcome whatever friction is in the line, as stated above, so you will see a small drop in pressure.

this is just from personal experience.


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Krieger said:


> the solenoid will also keep fluid in the line, kind of like placing your finger over the end of a straw full of fluid. My pump is higher than my tank, but Ive played with the system and even after sitting for a few hours, the fluid was right there, ready to go without anything running back into the tank.
> 
> I dont think a check valve would allow the fluid to stay in the line, but if your running a solenoid, you should be golden.
> 
> ...


A real small drop, And all a solinoid is, is a electomechanical check valve,although they may 
work faster. But I have never had any problems
Terry


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

TCFGLI08 said:


> A real small drop, And all a solinoid is, is a electomechanical check valve,although they may
> work faster. But I have never had any problems
> Terry


My older/cheaper setup has a mechanical check valve. It opens around 100 psi. So there's also no way that it'll siphon out under engine vacuum. Once I had some trash lodge in it, but 5 minutes later it was disassembled, cleaned, and assembled ready to go. 

When it won't shut, it idles rough and your intake is nitrous cold at idle. Easy to diagnose that issue.


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Brake Weight said:


> My older/cheaper setup has a mechanical check valve. It opens around 100 psi. So there's also no way that it'll siphon out under engine vacuum. Once I had some trash lodge in it, but 5 minutes later it was disassembled, cleaned, and assembled ready to go.
> 
> When it won't shut, it idles rough and your intake is nitrous cold at idle. Easy to diagnose that issue.


Good point Brake Weight I haven't cleaned mine in a while,think I will do that
Hate to go out in the snow though.


----------

